# Medical card for one spouse only



## dewdrop (5 Feb 2013)

Perhaps a stupid question!  We are a married couple and our main income comes from my pension. We do not have a medical card as we are over the threshold.  Could my wife apply for a card in her own name as her only entitled income is what i think is called a Dependant Allowance.  I am over 70 and she is 67.  Thanks


----------



## pudds (5 Feb 2013)

Even if your wife applied in her own right, they will still asscess both your means.  

If your sure your over the limit, then maybe you could make a claim under undue hardship.




> *Undue Hardship: *People whose income is over the  financial guidelines, but the HSE decides that the financial burden of  medical or other exceptional circumstances would cause undue hardship


----------



## Derry (5 Feb 2013)

My husband is over 70 too & I am a dependant on his pension,but I also have a small occupational pension of€183 per week in my own right. I am under 70 however we both qualified for a full medical card.So I guess you should be ok.


----------



## Gerry Canning (5 Feb 2013)

ask for the threshold limits. anecdotally HSE refuse first and re-check on appeal.


----------

